# You dont know true pain until....



## Alexz7272

You've had a 300+ lb hog step on your pinky toe  

Share your stories/experiences with pain around the farm!


----------



## NH homesteader

One of my does used my foot as a launching pad and sliced it open. 

Is this why my husband gets so mad at me for  wearing sandals in the animal pens...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'm feeling a bit sore right now.
I was bent over attaching a temporary wall and tarting a section of the barn.

My 80+ Goat "babies" were jumping off my back/neck/head. One knocked the wind out of me 

We also have a Nubian doe that would jump off the stand into my foot. The top of my foot was continuously bruised until she was dried off.

ETA: then there was that time when I was trimming hooves and got part of my hand along with it…


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@Southern by choice cracked her rib when she was trying to free a goat that had gotten caught in a tree.


----------



## NH homesteader

Also before my husband made our fancy post driver I tried to put in some t-posts with a sledgehammer....  I found my thumb instead.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OUCH! I'm happy to spend 20 bucks and buy a T post driver from TSC lol


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah, the cracked ribs were pretty painful. 

@Goat Whisperer  has been knocked out more than once. Concussion once that she ended up in the hospital. She has this weird way of smacking her head into things. Geesh, no animals even involved. 


I made a foolish mistake once in working with my German Shepherd Dog... on a tracking lead (30ft) and she took off I flew off the embankment SPLAT! It happened so fast... I didn't even have time to drop the lead.


----------



## Alexz7272

Well now my throbbing toe doesn't sound so bad


----------



## TAH

Having a 1100 pound horse step on my toe
When Halter training Leader. I wrapped the lead rope around my hand he started pulling and it twisted around my hand.
Noami use to have a bad habit of biting when she wanted her way (She doesn't do that any more).
Clipping Tasty's hooves and he jab me in the cheek with his horns (One reason why I do not like having horns on my goats).


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> @Goat Whisperer has been knocked out more than once. Concussion once that she ended up in the hospital. She has this weird way of smacking her head into things. Geesh, no animals even involved.


Hey, that one time was when I was walking through one of the really tall gates and 5 hungry does jumped on it, causing my hand to slip and the upright bar knocked my head a good one. Brat goats!


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hey, that one time was when I was walking through one of the really tall gates and 5 hungry does jumped on it, causing my hand to slip and the upright bar knocked my head a good one. Brat goats!



I was talking about the time you walked into the overhead beam. 

My goodness... I am seeing lots of toes being stepped on. Maybe steel toed boots for you guys. 

Finger pounding is one of the worst.

Sorry but pinky toes and fingers have to be the worst.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I have a couple of really bad memories!

I was walking down a road when a big, BIG dog was on a chain in some folks yard.  It was lunging and hitting the end of the chain when the chain broke.  I thought that dog was coming after me, but it just wanted to be loose.  That dog ran right past me with the chain flying along behind him.  The end of that chain slapped my leg and wrapped around it at least twice.  I've gotta tell you that when that dog hit the end of that chain...it popped my leg up, my butt down, and my head hit the pavement.  It was NOT pretty...

The next story is worse!  I was boarding  a horse for some folks.  This was a big ol' mare.  She was huge - over 16 hands and probably 1300 + lbs.  She was heavy in foal and I was in the stall with her.  She had been out that day and had gotten muddy so I was grooming her.  I was standing at her withers, facing her rear with my hand on her neck.  I was slightly bent over rubbing mud off of her belly when she turned on me.  She reached around and with her mouth wide open grabbed me right under my right arm and lifted me off the ground shaking me like I was a rag doll.  She dropped me and came at me with her front feet.  The only thing that saved me was that she dropped me right at the gate and I rolled under.  Where she grabbed me, under my arm was right over my ribcage and I had a massive amount of trauma to those muscles along with bruised/cracked ribs.   The swelling was so bad that it was like having another boob under my arm, lol.  But, it was very traumatic!   No doubt in my mind that she would have killed me if I hadn't gotten under that stall gate.

My first (and last) horned goat rammed my knee and dislocated my knee cap.

But, on the positive side there was an occasion when I needed to worm a goat with injectable Ivomec - I wormed myself.  I can say that Ivomec burns, and I can also say that I was worm free for awhile, lol.

Oh, and then there was the time that MY VET stabbed me with a needle that had already been in a goat's vein.

You have animals - you're gonna have injuries of some kind.

And yes, it does hurt when a pig steps on your toe.  That happened to my very sore foot AGAIN today!


----------



## NH homesteader

Holy moly that it why I'm afraid of horses! My husband has a lot (like a lot)  of horse stories.  He's been smushed by them quite a few times.


----------



## Southern by choice

I was reading going    and again  then came this part...


frustratedearthmother said:


> But, on the positive side there was an occasion when I needed to worm a goat with injectable Ivomec - I wormed myself. I can say that Ivomec burns, and I can also say that I was worm free for awhile, lol.



 still laughing!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

NH homesteader said:


> Holy moly that it why I'm afraid of horses


I've had horses all my life and I can honestly say that's the only time that something that drastic has ever happened.  That horse was pure evil.  There was another time when she kicked at me when I was feeding.  I flinched and pushed the feed bucket between us and she ended up kicking the bucket, lol.   Her foot went between the handle on the bucket and the bucket itself and she ended up wearing that bucket on her leg for a few minutes and she panicked.  She was tearing around that 20 acres with that bucket stuck on her foot and chasing her all the way.  It was a bit of poetic justice!  And, also the last time she kicked at me.  p.s. Her foal was as crazy as she was...


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow! What a miserable mare!  No  know they're not  all like that.  I just don't like  being around animals that can hurt you that badly. I won't raise cows for the same reason.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

DH always says he doesn't want to deal with any critter that outweighs him and has a smaller brain... I'm beginning to agree with him!


----------



## babsbag

My goats are usually not the cause of my injuries, mine are just things like slipping in the mud, tripping over rocks, running into trailer hitches, etc. I can't blame that on them. Probably my biggest pain in the barnyard is the hot wire.  And I can happily say that I haven't wormed myself yet or had my CDT shot.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wow @frustratedearthmother that is awful! 
I'm not a huge horse person, for that reason! Our friends' sister is paralyzed due to a horse accident 

My worst are the concussions and the one time my hand/wrist got slammed. 

I was helping move some bucks and sheep around. Sheep and goats were in the same pen and the sheep was in heat, causing all kind of chaos. The bucks were getting frisky and starting to spar. Me & several others went in to get them separated. 
I'm standing in the pen, and the huge meat goat goes to slam the other buck....into me... and my hand/wrist got the worst of it. A 200lb buck had just given my hand a full blow, it was terrible. I was actually knocked down too. It seemed ok (just hurt) but I will occasionally still have issues with it. 

Goats


----------



## babsbag

I got stung by my bees 6 times this week, does that count?


----------



## WantonWoodsman

I suddenly got to thinking that maybe now is a good time for me to start looking for a smaller ram. Just in case........

I do not draw pleasure out of all the pain you people have suffered, but some of it is real funny......still laughing


----------



## luvmypets

I got bit by a 100lb pig on my butt. He held on for a good 5 seconds. I also got bit in the boob. I have also got my foot stepped on by a 16hh throroughbred. Ive gotten kicked by an alpaca and our old ram bruised my tailbone. I love the animals, but sometimes...


----------



## WantonWoodsman

Jeez. What are you all feeding these animals? Lol


----------



## Baymule

It's hard to remember every bump and bruise. I have been (horse) kicked, bit, stepped on, stomped, thrown off.......and I still have horses.


----------



## NH homesteader

Alpacas kick? Man luvmypets you have had some...  Diverse painful incidents! 

My aunt had to have back surgery this year due to a horseback riding accident some 30 years ago that she never really healed from.


----------



## Mike CHS

My neighbor found out what a 30 pound T-post driver feels like when you bring it down on your own head.  We were driving a post in some really heavy soil and it was almost far enough in the ground.  He raised the driver up to what should have been close to the top of the post and brought it down with all of his 240 lbs of body weight. Problem was he took it up to high and when slamming it down it came out and bounced off the end of the post hitting him right smack in the middle of his head.  Blood started gushing but it looked worse than it was.


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh...  Ouch...


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> My neighbor found out what a 30 pound T-post driver feels like when you bring it down on your own head.  We were driving a post in some really heavy soil and it was almost far enough in the ground.  He raised the driver up to what should have been close to the top of the post and brought it down with all of his 240 lbs of body weight. Problem was he took it up to high and when slamming it down it came out and bounced off the end of the post hitting him right smack in the middle of his head.  Blood started gushing but it looked worse than it was.


That HAD to hurt. Just lifting it up to put it over the post lets you know they are downright heavy! Given I have no depth perception, I prefer to tilt the post, slide the driver on top and lift them together. Especially with 7' posts.


----------



## Mike CHS

I also tilt them Bruce when on the ground.  I pamper myself when I can now and will pull the front end loader up to the post and stand in the bucket to do the driving.


----------



## Bruce

I am 1 tractor and FEL shy of being able to do that but it sure sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> That HAD to hurt. Just lifting it up to put it over the post lets you know they are downright heavy! Given I have no depth perception, I prefer to tilt the post, slide the driver on top and lift them together. Especially with 7' posts.


I do that too, not because I don't have depth perception, but because I am 5'7" and the T-post is 7' tall. And my T-post driver is home made out of heavy pipe and the solid end is thick plate, it's waaaay heavier than a store bought one.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Same here. I know a guy that bashed his nose a good one by mishandling a T-post driver. 

Maybe I'm a little overly cautious, but I've had so many head injuries now I do my best to avoid ANYTHING that could result in a head injury.


----------



## WantonWoodsman

I'm either a sucker for punishment or just plain stupid. With all the rock here I cannot drive any posts into the ground. I dig holes......concrete the posts and then concrete stays in place as well. Luckily that prevents any head injuries. Lol


----------



## Baymule

I got thrown off a horse once, she spooked at something and jumped sideways. I had that feeling of hanging in empty space before gravity claimed me and I clawed my way back to cling to her. She must have thought a mountain lion was attacking her because my actions scared her and she went into full rodeo mode. Since I was clinging to her side instead of up in the saddle, it didn't take much for her to fling me off. I landed on my head.

Ever see those cartoons where they club each other over the head and stars circle their head? Well, I'm here to tell you, those stars are REAL. I was knocked plumb goofy, sitting on the side of the road, my horse ran back to the front gate and I lost my glasses. Never did find them.


----------



## Mike CHS

I only saw stars like that one time - during a General Quarters drill on the ship I was stationed on at the time.  I was going through a passageway hatch and got jostled just as I jumped through so my head was about two inches higher than it should have been.  

I was on my rear for a couple of minutes clearing the cob webs.


----------



## greybeard

> *You don't know true pain until....*


...too many to fully list but burns from boot tops to both knees, hit by lightning and copperhead bite each sure got my attention.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, that would get your attention.....and not in a good way.


----------



## babsbag

Mike CHS said:


> I pamper myself when I can now and will pull the front end loader up to the post and stand in the bucket to do the driving.



Oh tell me you don't really stand in the bucket. I have thought that many a time and my DH gives me this look..."don't you dare" kind of look.  Now days I pamper myself when I can and hire it done.


----------



## soarwitheagles

In all my glorious city slicker wisdom, knowledge and understanding, I decided to plow a never before plowed field on our ranch.  It was dusk, near dark, and I could barely see.  I somehow managed to plowed up a massive California Yellow Jacket Subterranean Wasp nest.  For the first 20-30 seconds of pain, I thought our tractor motor was throwing out fine particles of metal, and I thought tiny metal pieces were the cause of the pain!

I finally realized it was insects that were stinging me [I know, slow learner].  Then I was so darn confused, it took me another 30 seconds to stop the tractor, turn off the ignition, and run for my life [I know, really slow learner]!

Results: 25+ Stings and/or bites to my face, neck, top of head, sides of head [I was wearing a bright colored orange hat as in, see me, come and get me], and some on my legs too as I was wearing bright orange shorts.

I immediately began to carefully monitor myself for any sign of a severe allergic reaction due to the sudden increase in the amount of venom in my body.  I also immediately called my doctor's office.  They told me get my bottom into the ER immediately.  I did not go to the ER for two reasons:

1. I had no severe symptoms of a severe allergic reaction, and
2. I knew they would offer me Vicodin and experiencing that level of pain, it would have been difficult to say no [I hate the feeling of being doped up].

I chose plan B instead.  I called my wife and asked her to stop at Walmart to pick up two items for me: a package of Benadryl and a bottle of Vodka.  I rarely drink, so it really did the job well.  The last thing I remember was telling my wife, "Honey, I do not feel any pain at all!"  She had to help me find the bedroom.  The next morning I felt the pain of a very real hangover.  I also looked like one of the poor boxers who lost to Mike Tyson when he was in his prime.   My face had swollen up so much that I looked like a monster.  And one eye was nearly swollen shut.  I could have easily gone to a Halloween party with no mask on and scare them silly.  Last, all the sting areas remained painfully sensitive for nearly two weeks.

This adventure helped me discover true pain in a manner I had never experienced ever before.

Lesson learned: I carefully walk the fields before plowing...looking to see if I can discover anymore wonderful surprises lurking in the ground.


----------



## Southern by choice

soarwitheagles said:


> In all my glorious city slicker wisdom, knowledge and understanding, I decided to plow a never before plowed field on our ranch.  It was dusk, near dark, and I could barely see.  I somehow managed to plowed up a massive California Yellow Jacket Subterranean Wasp nest.  For the first 20-30 seconds of pain, I thought our tractor motor was throwing out fine particles of metal, and I thought tiny metal pieces were the cause of the pain!
> 
> I finally realized it was insects that were stinging me [I know, slow learner].  Then I was so darn confused, it took me another 30 seconds to stop the tractor, turn off the ignition, and run for my life [I know, really slow learner]!
> 
> Results: 25+ Stings and/or bites to my face, neck, top of head, sides of head [I was wearing a bright colored orange hat as in, see me, come and get me], and some on my legs too as I was wearing bright orange shorts.
> 
> I immediately began to carefully monitor myself for any sign of a severe allergic reaction due to the sudden increase in the amount of venom in my body.  I also immediately called my doctor's office.  They told me get my bottom into the ER immediately.  I did not go to the ER for two reasons:
> 
> 1. I had no severe symptoms of a severe allergic reaction, and
> 2. I knew they would offer me Vicodin and experiencing that level of pain, it would have been difficult to say no [I hate the feeling of being doped up].
> 
> I chose plan B instead.  I called my wife and asked her to stop at Walmart to pick up two items for me: a package of Benadryl and a bottle of Vodka.  I rarely drink, so it really did the job well.  The last thing I remember was telling my wife, "Honey, I do not feel any pain at all!"  She had to help me find the bedroom.  The next morning I felt the pain of a very real hangover.  I also looked like one of the poor boxers who lost to Mike Tyson when he was in his prime.   My face had swollen up so much that I looked like a monster.  And one eye was nearly swollen shut.  I could have easily gone to a Halloween party with no mask on and scare them silly.  Last, all the sting areas remained painfully sensitive for nearly two weeks.
> 
> This adventure helped me discover true pain in a manner I had never experienced ever before.
> 
> Lesson learned: I carefully walk the fields before plowing...looking to see if I can discover anymore wonderful surprises lurking in the ground.




That is absolutely horrible!


----------



## babsbag

@soarwitheagles   I have never had the pleasure of having even one yellow jacket bite, but a friend of mine got attacked by some while riding her horse. She ended up in the hospital and her horse ended up at the vet's office. You were very lucky.

You mentioned in another thread that they nest underground so now you have me walking around the area for the new orchard studying the ground before I start the tilling and digging.


----------



## TAH

@soarwitheagles that is terrible . 

I got stung by 7 at one time and that hurt so I can't imagine 30 or more


----------



## soarwitheagles

babsbag said:


> @soarwitheagles   I have never had the pleasure of having even one yellow jacket bite, but a friend of mine got attacked by some while riding her horse. She ended up in the hospital and her horse ended up at the vet's office. You were very lucky.
> 
> You mentioned in another thread that they nest underground so now you have me walking around the area for the new orchard studying the ground before I start the tilling and digging.



Babs, these are not the normal yellow jackets that build the grey paper nests under eaves and such.  Killing the yellow jackets that build the paper nests is super easy with the spray that HD or Lowes sell.

The yellow jackets that live in the ground are called Yellow Jacket Subterranean Wasps.  And they are incredibly mean if you step on their nests, go near their nests, or plow their nests as I did.  It is a good idea to diligently walk and scan the area you plan to plow.  The only effective way I have seen these nests killed is with a special dust insecticide.


TAH said:


> @soarwitheagles that is terrible .
> 
> I got stung by 7 at one time and that hurt so I can't imagine 30 or more



It hurt, but the good news is, now the bee stings don't seem to hurt at all compared to the yellow jacket stings!

How did you get stung by 7 at one time?


----------



## babsbag

The ones that live under eves I call paper wasps, these are the "meat bee" that likes to ruin picnics; I just never knew that they nested in the ground.  They even look evil when you look at them up close; almost like they are wearing some kind of evil mask. I have a new dislike for them since they are harassing the bees.


----------



## samssimonsays

My shin met the hitch of a truck. But I was in full swing to toss 100# of feed into the bed when I hit. I stopped dead in my tracks and almost passed out.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> Oh tell me you don't really stand in the bucket. I have thought that many a time and my DH gives me this look..."don't you dare" kind of look.  Now days I pamper myself when I can and hire it done.



I think we are talking "in the bucket maybe a foot or two up". Just enough to get shoulders even with the post pounder for the first few hits.


----------



## Mike CHS

Yep - I didn't see the earlier post but Bruce has it.  I do trust my wonderful wife enough that I will let her lift me up in the FEL to get tree limbs that I can't reach from the ground though.


----------



## babsbag

Mike CHS said:


> Yep - I didn't see the earlier post but Bruce has it. I do trust my wonderful wife enough that I will let her lift me up in the FEL to get tree limbs that I can't reach from the ground though.


----------



## Alexz7272

samssimonsays said:


> My shin met the hitch of a truck. But I was in full swing to toss 100# of feed into the bed when I hit. I stopped dead in my tracks and almost passed out.


 That is the worse especially with momentum


----------



## Goatgirl47

I can definitely say that my worst and most painful experience was with our Jersey cow's fat 11-month-old heifer last year.
I was trying to put a halter on her while she was eating some alfalfa pellets out of a bucket (that was the only way she'd let me touch her head), and as soon as I bent down she swung her head up (almost hitting me in the face) and butted me in the side, hard. I was between her and the fence, and, unbeknownst to me there was a screw that was only driven half way into the post. My elbow slammed into the screw head and, long story short, I had to get 8 stitches. 
That made me a lot more wary and alert when I am around cows! I am happy to say that we sold Sadie not long after.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

GG's story reminded me of another one...  I was showing some goats to a prospective customer when I tried to squeeze myself between two posts.   Only problem was that there was a bent over nail on one of the posts and I kinda, sorta impaled myself on that bent over nail...right in the a$..I mean the top of my hip.  Thankfully, my customer was a guy I know pretty well - and he's a nurse.  

I literally had to slide myself off of the nail...bleeding to beat the band.  Nurse/customer wants to jump into action and I had to tell him no matter how well I knew him he wasn't gonna look at my....hip!  Geeze...thankfully it was within a month or so of me stepping on a nail so I didn't have to get ANOTHER tetanus booster. 

Accident prone?  Who - me?


----------



## babsbag

I have so many of them that I just have to block the memory of most of them or I would be afraid to leave the house. Mia gave me a black eye last summer, she raised her head quickly to see me the same time a bent over to hug her and I got her canine tooth on the bone under my eye, it was black for over a week. That girl always has her mouth open  

I was at TSC and volunteered to help load some stock panels on my trailer. As I went to step over my hitch I caught my foot on the electrical harness and literally did a face/elbow plant on the concrete; couldn't catch myself at all.  I was so embarrassed since I had just told the guy "I can help load...I'm a country girl". That one took months to get full movement back in my elbow.

And then the simple step up onto a bale of hay and tore the meniscus in my knee. That one sent me to the emergency room. I was supposed to have surgery but changed my mind when the consulting surgeon was looking at the x-ray of the wrong knee...not kidding. I decided then and there that he wasn't touching me and I would take my chances. That has been about 3 years and I baby it quite a bit, had to stop agility with my dogs, and probably the reason that I trip over things like rocks. 

Farm life is dangerous.


----------



## Alexz7272

Whelp, I'm new to this farming life, I guess I have a lot to look forward to


----------



## goats&moregoats

Nails get me a lot, fencing certainly did it's number on me when I was installing it. Tripped several times last year. Seems every time I fell one knee cap or another found a small rock. Damn, that hurts again just thinking about it. Nasty little jolts 5 times this year from the 7000 volt fence. Hope my memory improves soon. Keep forgetting when it's on while doing farm chores..lol. One of the roughest for me (seems like nothing compared to several I have read) is when Grub & Jethro the 100 lb puppies decide that they indeed need to jump on me as I am trying to enter the gate, I turn my back to them and both their nails rake right down my back. My daughter said it looked like someone raked a bed of nails a crossed me...burn!


----------



## Horse1029

Having a draft horse step on my entire foot with its HUGE hoof -_- still loved the horse, even though I almost broke my toes!


----------



## Mike CHS

I cannot imagine that with the size of those horses.


----------



## TAH

soarwitheagles said:


> Babs, these are not the normal yellow jackets that build the grey paper nests under eaves and such.  Killing the yellow jackets that build the paper nests is super easy with the spray that HD or Lowes sell.
> 
> The yellow jackets that live in the ground are called Yellow Jacket Subterranean Wasps.  And they are incredibly mean if you step on their nests, go near their nests, or plow their nests as I did.  It is a good idea to diligently walk and scan the area you plan to plow.  The only effective way I have seen these nests killed is with a special dust insecticide.
> 
> 
> It hurt, but the good news is, now the bee stings don't seem to hurt at all compared to the yellow jacket stings!
> 
> How did you get stung by 7 at one time?


We had woods behind our house. One time we went hiking out there and some how crossed a nest and paid for it.


----------



## Southern by choice

This is for all of you that have found that hitch


----------



## micah wotring

Wow
I am happy to say that I've lived a pretty good life so far. 

Once I hit a jump wrong on our honda 250ex and me and the four wheeler went flying into the air. It slammed me into a tree. My head didn't get hurt and within a few minutes I was fine.

That's really the worst I've gotten hurt aside from the occasional bruise(yes, from hitches).

Oh, I forgot, when I was like 5 or 6 I fell off a bunk bed and slammed my face into concrete. My face was entirely black and I couldn't see for several days because of the swelling. I was unconscious for a few minutes and scared mom half to death. I don't remember any of that second one but I've seen pix and heard stories. 

Had several bucks hook me but I've been fine. Nothing big.


----------



## Alexz7272

@micah wotring I have a cousin that is no agriculturally inclined or at all a 'tomboy' as I was/am. I reluctantly let her drive the 4-Wheeler after her begging me and my bot cousins to let her. BAD CHOICE! She forgot there was an irrigation canal/ditch around the front of my uncle property and drove into it. Full speed. I was on the back, she went flying forward and I jumped off and pushed the 4Wheeler back as it was trying to fall backwards on me 
We stupidly let her try once again and she ran into a tree. That was the last time


----------



## micah wotring

Alexz7272 said:


> @micah wotring I have a cousin that is no agriculturally inclined or at all a 'tomboy' as I was/am. I reluctantly let her drive the 4-Wheeler after her begging me and my bot cousins to let her. BAD CHOICE! She forgot there was an irrigation canal/ditch around the front of my uncle property and drove into it. Full speed. I was on the back, she went flying forward and I jumped off and pushed the 4Wheeler back as it was trying to fall backwards on me
> We stupidly let her try once again and she ran into a tree. That was the last time


XD my sister rode smack into a bright red, parked, 15 passenger van within the first 10 seconds the first(and last lol) time she rode.


----------



## Bruce

Alexz7272 said:


> @micah wotring I have a cousin that is no agriculturally inclined or at all a 'tomboy' as I was/am. I reluctantly let her drive the 4-Wheeler after her begging me and my bot cousins to let her. BAD CHOICE! She forgot there was an irrigation canal/ditch around the front of my uncle property and drove into it. Full speed. I was on the back, she went flying forward and I jumped off and pushed the 4Wheeler back as it was trying to fall backwards on me
> We stupidly let her try once again and she ran into a tree. That was the last time



Um, you let her do it again?? And if she had no idea what she was doing why were you on the back the FIRST time?? Lucky to be alive. If that thing had fallen on you , major damage or death resulting! Glad that didn't happen.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Speaking of 4-wheelers ive had two 4-wheeler accidents.

When i was about 14 i was at my grandparents farm and my sister and i were allowed for the first time ever to ride the quads ourselves without an adult. So i wanted to race my sister, first sign of stupid. So there i was flying full throttle, while standing up on the 4-wheeler....across  my grandparents fallow field...that had plow lines in it under the grass. It looked flat, but the  4-wheeler hit one of those plow lines just right and launched me off of it up into the air, next thing i recall is the ground coming towards my face so i put my hand down to "stop" it. i broke my hand and lost my eyesight for approximately 2hrs, later we found out it was from shock.

Accident number 2 is even more stupid  We were out camping with a new boyfriend of mine and his friends when i was 17. They had a banshee 4-wheeler and though it would be awesome to make a jump...out of sand where we were camping. So we constructed a ramp approx 6ft tall out of sand. It was really fun to jump it, the first 20 people until the one side wore down. Then i hit the ramp and was over to far so the 4-wheeler tried to turn sideways in mid-air. The only thing i could think to do was jump off the 4-wheeler so it wouldnt land on me. Me jumping off righted the 4-wheeler and i ended up hitting the ground/sand and sliding 5ft. Dislocated both of my hips and then continued to camp for 3 more days with the dislocated.

Yeah now i dont drive 4-wheelers anymore and im afraid of anything that goes fast or off the ground.


----------



## Bruce

With age (and pain) comes wisdom


----------



## misfitmorgan

Bruce said:


> With age (and pain) comes wisdom [/QUOTE
> 
> Let us hope so


----------



## WantonWoodsman

Adrenaline junkie......lol. Gravity can be a real party pooper at times.


----------



## Mike CHS

I went airborne on my 650 Honda back in the early 80's when I got ran off the road on I-55 heading out of Memphis. Luckily for me the Mississippi River had just receded from a flood and where I landed was soupy mud.  I almost drowned trying to get my breath from a collapsed lung but not another scratch other than my whole backside was bruised a few days later from the impact.  Trooper estimated I flew almost 60'.


----------



## goatgurl

lets see, it could be the time I was feeding my horse a cookie and he accidently took my fingers along with it.  when I went to swat his nose so he would spit me out he jerked up and lifted me up off the ground by my middle and fore fingers.  he was 15 hands high and I am 4'9".  yup, that hurt.  or it could be the time I went to catch a 4 month old goat wether that I was saving to butcher.  as my hand came down his head came up and he drove his sharp little horn thru the web between my right thumb and fore finger.  in the palm and out the other side.  that hurt too. now everyone at my house gets dehorned no matter their later purpose in life.   or the time I was running my horse thru ds#1's pasture down in texas and he dodged under the guy wire on a power pole and hung me by the neck.  ya know how in the cartoons you go round and round the wire, well in real life you just swing up once and hit the ground hard.  yup, that hurt too.  still have neck problems now and then.  or the time we were in the mountains of eastern Oklahoma horseback riding and the little arab mare I was on decided to vacate the space beneath me and I landed face first on a rock about the size of a wash tub.  concussion out of that one.  I can't count the times a horse has stepped on me. a goat has knocked me over buy one learns a new lesson every time.  wouldn't life be boring without animals


----------



## frustratedearthmother

goatgurl said:


> decided to vacate the space beneath me


I'm gonna remember that one - sounds so much better than saying "I fell off"!


----------



## goatgurl

doesn't it though.


----------



## misfitmorgan




----------



## TAH

Shut your finger in a door full slam! 


Drop a fork into your skin from 5' up


I have more but these are the ones I experienced most recently


----------



## Sheepshape

Angry pygmy goat = ouch.


----------



## farmerjan

@soarwitheagles  We have both the yellow jackets that nest in the ground and the white tailed hornets that make the paper nests.  As well as these giant Japanese hornets that make a yellow jacket look like a midget. Top that off with a "borer bee " that looks like a bumble bee that bores a perfectly round hole in wood and will actually attack  people or animals that upset it.
I have also run over a nest of yellow jackets in the ground when I was raking hay and couldn't get away fast enough before getting stung 5 times.  Luckily I don't have allergic reactions to bees but they say with everytime you get stung it causes your body to become more sensitized to them.  The big Japanese hornets can really hurt but they don't tend to target people and the white tailed hornets that make the paper nests are pretty calm unless you get too close to their space too. The borer bees are scary, got one in my hair when it was chasing the cows when they went through the barn door.  They are fairly new in this area in the last 10 years or so and are really mean.


----------



## Bruce

Sheepshape said:


> Angry pygmy goat = ouch.
> 
> View attachment 26533



Um, OUCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sheepshape said:


> Angry pygmy goat = ouch


Holy cow - that goat musta been really pi$$ed!   So sorry you're dealing with that!


----------



## CLSranch

Most recently my brother is trying to halter brake his yearling bull. I'm training my heifer and steer to ride and pull. Any way he put a chain on the bull as a lead rope I took him home and while unloading he hit the end of the chain in the pen he went from 1 end to the other back into the trailer my hand caught somethin. A real Dr. would have put a few internal stitches then 8-12 outside. I got tired of trying to get the needle through the skin and stopped at 2. DW had to hold the skin down while trying to get the needle back up and through.
I could make a long list on here of similar.


----------



## CLSranch

I was loping a horse around a single yellow rope barricade/fence. My niece picked up the rope and said come on making a short cut. I turned and kicked up into a hi lope, ducked, horse dropped her head and ran and niece dropped the rope as my mares head cleared. I tried to grab the rope to get it over the saddle horn, got it up to my elbow and got sling shot off backwards landing on my shoulder. Broke ribs, shoulder blade, and sublaxation of the shoulder. The ribs stuck out of my back (not through the skin) when I picked my arm up. Another time a hospital would've been the thing to do.
3-4 years later that shoulder is still dropped and hurts terribly if I don't work it and do certain stretches.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ok you win!


----------



## CLSranch

Wrecked my bike on a off ramp at 85 mph ran out of pavement after the road rash and flew into the air over the bike landing on my head. Put my shoes back on and rode away.
My back still hurts.
I'm still young but O' the miles. lol


----------



## CLSranch

Wrecked my bike running late to work. Rear tire bounced up bike landed sideways flipped and slammed my elbow in the ground. You could've put a beer can in that hole LITERALLY. Bull riding 5 days later bad idea.


----------



## farmerjan

Don't know how old you are but wait 20 more years and you will wish you hadn't done some of the "stupid" stuff when you can't walk or move without major pain....
Take it from one who knows....


----------



## CLSranch

Had severe arthritis, scoliosis etc... at 18. I have an idea and that was 15yrs ago. After sewing up my hand I went to bed early because my back hurt.


NH homesteader said:


> Ok you win!



Not a contest I wish to have won.


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> Most recently my brother is trying to halter brake his yearling bull. I'm training my heifer and steer to ride and pull. Any way he put a chain on the bull as a lead rope I took him home and while unloading he hit the end of the chain in the pen he went from 1 end to the other back into the trailer my hand caught somethin. A real Dr. would have put a few internal stitches then 8-12 outside. I got tired of trying to get the needle through the skin and stopped at 2. DW had to hold the skin down while trying to get the needle back up and through.
> I could make a long list on here of similar.


Would that be that beautiful Belgian Blue bull? He's built like the proverbial brick outhouse. Steaks anyone? Bet he throws some awesome calves!


----------



## CLSranch

He's a tri color White/grey/black Zebu. He'll look like my avatar. But still built nice.


----------



## Bruce

CLSranch said:


> Had severe arthritis, scoliosis etc... at 18. I have an idea and that was 15yrs ago. After sewing up my hand I went to bed early because my back hurt.
> 
> Not a contest I wish to have won.


Seems you have a death wish @CLSranch !


----------



## CLSranch

Bruce I wouldn't say that. Although I shouldn't have walked away from the off ramp wreck. I did push it a little to far.


----------



## newton the goat

I crashed my motor bike 4 days back, fuel tank pinned my knee and elbow down  and the bike spun, and in my stupidity, after i got my leg out from under it, there was traffic coming so I kicked the bike onto the side of the road using my bad knee, causing it to pop sideways. So I came out of that with bruised ribs a partially dislocated/ crushed knee, sprained wrist and more bruises than a dalmatian has spots.

I was helping a friend exercise an over Weight 17 hand Clydesdale,  and when I tried getting him to move so I could pick up one of his hoofs in response he pick up his hoof and put it down on my foot and then _leaned _on my foot with all his weight.... I couldn't walk for quite a while after that

When I as trying to get past two dairy cows to get through a gate by their heads, both girls decided to close the gap between them as I was about halfway through and squished me between them. The farmer somehow rescued me... I have a new respect for how heavy those girls are...


----------



## Baymule

Farming--most people just can't take it.


----------



## Mike CHS

newton the goat said:


> I crashed my motor bike 4 days back, fuel tank pinned my knee and elbow down  and the bike spun, and in my stupidity, after i got my leg out from under it, there was traffic coming so I kicked the bike onto the side of the road using my bad knee, causing it to pop sideways. So I came out of that with bruised ribs a partially dislocated/ crushed knee, sprained wrist and more bruises than a dalmatian has spots.
> 
> I was helping a friend exercise an over Weight 17 hand Clydesdale,  and when I tried getting him to move so I could pick up one of his hoofs in response he pick up his hoof and put it down on my foot and then _leaned _on my foot with all his weight.... I couldn't walk for quite a while after that
> 
> When I as trying to get past two dairy cows to get through a gate by their heads, both girls decided to close the gap between them as I was about halfway through and squished me between them. The farmer somehow rescued me... I have a new respect for how heavy those girls are...



Those are all reasons we have sheep but I'm glad you seem to have gotten past those things.


----------



## AClark

DH and I were cutting down a tree for my mom, because it had died and was leaning over her house. Her chainsaw was being a pain to start, so DH stood on it and had me pull the cord after we put a new blade and all on it.
It half started, jumped, and came down on his foot. He was wearing flip flops because we were just trying to get it started...
I have never heard the end of chainsawing his foot. He refused to go to the ER, and refused to let me stitch it - it bled all night. 

An oldie but a goodie...my grandfather and I were taking down a log fence. He was swinging a large sledgehammer to knock the spike out of it. It slipped from his grip, flew, and hit me in the leg above the knee from about 5 feet away. Literally knocked my leg out from under me. Didn't break anything but my leg looked ugly for a week.

Had a mare rear up and go over backwards on me, landed on my leg. Also didn't break anything, but left a bruise on the entire inside of my leg, I got a concussion as well. I've also been fallen on two other times, one resulting in a broken leg, the other a torn meniscus in my knee. The torn meniscus was a lucky one, because when he fell he rolled over the top of me, and that was the only injury I got out of it.


----------



## newton the goat

Mike CHS said:


> Those are all reasons we have sheep but I'm glad you seem to have gotten past those things.


I'm now sticking with the smaller animals  anything bigger than sheep seems to have it out for me


----------



## newton the goat

AClark said:


> DH and I were cutting down a tree for my mom, because it had died and was leaning over her house. Her chainsaw was being a pain to start, so DH stood on it and had me pull the cord after we put a new blade and all on it.
> It half started, jumped, and came down on his foot. He was wearing flip flops because we were just trying to get it started...
> I have never heard the end of chainsawing his foot. He refused to go to the ER, and refused to let me stitch it - it bled all night.
> 
> An oldie but a goodie...my grandfather and I were taking down a log fence. He was swinging a large sledgehammer to knock the spike out of it. It slipped from his grip, flew, and hit me in the leg above the knee from about 5 feet away. Literally knocked my leg out from under me. Didn't break anything but my leg looked ugly for a week.
> 
> Had a mare rear up and go over backwards on me, landed on my leg. Also didn't break anything, but left a bruise on the entire inside of my leg, I got a concussion as well. I've also been fallen on two other times, one resulting in a broken leg, the other a torn meniscus in my knee. The torn meniscus was a lucky one, because when he fell he rolled over the top of me, and that was the only injury I got out of it.


Geez... seems like you have it out for your leg or something  glad both you and your husband are alright


----------



## Poka_Doodle

AClark said:


> DH and I were cutting down a tree for my mom, because it had died and was leaning over her house. Her chainsaw was being a pain to start, so DH stood on it and had me pull the cord after we put a new blade and all on it.
> It half started, jumped, and came down on his foot. He was wearing flip flops because we were just trying to get it started...
> I have never heard the end of chainsawing his foot. He refused to go to the ER, and refused to let me stitch it - it bled all night.
> 
> An oldie but a goodie...my grandfather and I were taking down a log fence. He was swinging a large sledgehammer to knock the spike out of it. It slipped from his grip, flew, and hit me in the leg above the knee from about 5 feet away. Literally knocked my leg out from under me. Didn't break anything but my leg looked ugly for a week.
> 
> Had a mare rear up and go over backwards on me, landed on my leg. Also didn't break anything, but left a bruise on the entire inside of my leg, I got a concussion as well. I've also been fallen on two other times, one resulting in a broken leg, the other a torn meniscus in my knee. The torn meniscus was a lucky one, because when he fell he rolled over the top of me, and that was the only injury I got out of it.


Oh geez, a concussion, those are so fun...


----------



## AClark

newton the goat said:


> Geez... seems like you have it out for your leg or something  glad both you and your husband are alright


That is an unlucky leg for sure, it has been broken below the knee, the ankle (though that was not a farming accident, that was a drunk and fell down the stairs accident, lol what a dummy), the meniscus, and the hip all on the left leg, all at different times - I've never broken or injured my right leg. The hip was from being thrown by a green broke 4 year old - he had broken my arm throwing me into the fence the day before. Kind of like "note to self, arm will not break fall against a fence". I wasn't stupid enough to try to ride him a 3rd time.

DH gets hurt worse at work than on the farm. One of the privates turn a winch the wrong way and sucked his hand up in it trying to get a humvee out of the mud. He ended up with 8 stitches between his middle and ring finger and down his palm where it just split his hand. Lucky for him he had gloves on when it happened.


----------



## newton the goat

AClark said:


> That is an unlucky leg for sure, it has been broken below the knee, the ankle (though that was not a farming accident, that was a drunk and fell down the stairs accident, lol what a dummy), the meniscus, and the hip all on the left leg, all at different times - I've never broken or injured my right leg. The hip was from being thrown by a green broke 4 year old - he had broken my arm throwing me into the fence the day before. Kind of like "note to self, arm will not break fall against a fence". I wasn't stupid enough to try to ride him a 3rd time.
> 
> DH gets hurt worse at work than on the farm. One of the privates turn a winch the wrong way and sucked his hand up in it trying to get a humvee out of the mud. He ended up with 8 stitches between his middle and ring finger and down his palm where it just split his hand. Lucky for him he had gloves on when it happened.


omg glad he had gloves on..
 Though it doesn't sound like it helped... and geez what has your leg ever done to you


----------



## AClark

Lol, I don't know, but it's one stiff sucker on a cold winter morning. At 32, I sound like I'm 80 getting out of bed, everything cracks and creaks. I am not going to the grave with a body in pristine condition, I'm going to it looking like a bronc saddle, lol.


----------



## newton the goat

AClark said:


> Lol, I don't know, but it's one stiff sucker on a cold winter morning. At 32, I sound like I'm 80 getting out of bed, everything cracks and creaks. I am not going to the grave with a body in pristine condition, I'm going to it looking like a bronc saddle, lol.


 Damn well I'm an 18 year old with bad knees that regularly click out of place and a back injury, I'm going to the grave looking like a worn out punching bag


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh lol. I'm younger then you and have at least one bad knee. Mostly from skiing and running.


----------



## AClark

I was 16, maybe 17 when I messed up the knee. Had surgery at 20 for it. They don't tell you that arthritis can set in around your mid twenties if you are rough on yourself. I have some arthritis in my lower back though I'm not sure where that came from.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh, I'm rough on mine and had my first near break in like first grade.


----------



## Bruce

How are you people still alive!???!!!???


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce hit it - the odds of most people reaching a ripe old age is slim.  

The closest I came to ending it all was heading out of Memphis on the I-55 bridge on my Honda 650 (this was back in the early 80's and I got ran off the road by an old Ford pickup truck.  Problem was the side of the "road" in this case was a flooded area about 40' lower.  The officer who wrote it up said I was airborne for almost 100 feet and fortunately for me the field had been flooded till recently and allowed me to land in mud.  I collapsed a lung but other than that no injury but my whole body was black and blue on the parts I landed on for weeks.  The Honda was sold after it was cleaned up.


----------



## Baymule

BTDT  been there done that......horses falling on me, throwing me off, kicking, biting, stomping..... My name is Baymule, I am 61 years old and I have the crapped out knees to prove it. The good news is, my knees only hurt when I am breathing.


----------



## NH homesteader

Every horse rider I know is physically about 20 years older than their real age. You horse people are crazy! (My husband used to be a horse farmer, I can say that!)


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> Every horse rider I know is physically about 20 years older than their real age. You horse people are crazy! (My husband used to be a horse farmer, I can say that!)


When you mess with things bigger than you, chances are....you're gonna get hurt. Now about cows......I honestly don't know how the hell I kept from getting gored by momma cows convinced that I was a weird looking coyote or by bulls with a bad attitude. I do like cows and miss them, but I'm gonna be a good girl and stick to sheep. No more 2,000 pounds of I-am-pissed-off-and-you'll-do-for-a-target. They don't even have to have horns, they can grind you to hamburger meat with their massive heads-backed up by a ton of I'm-big-and-bad-what-are-you-gonna-do-about-it


----------



## goatgurl

well after last week I have a new one.  you don't know pain until a red wasp stabs you in the forehead and your face swells up like a water balloon.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> How are you people still alive!???!!!???


I question how I've only broken one bone, only had one surgery and it was on my mouth, and only had two concessions so far.


----------



## farmerjan

What were the 2 concessions?  Or was  2 Concussions???


----------



## Bruce

goatgurl said:


> well after last week I have a new one.  you don't know pain until a red wasp stabs you in the forehead and your face swells up like a water balloon.



Oh ow!!


----------



## newton the goat

Poka_Doodle said:


> I question how I've only broken one bone, only had one surgery and it was on my mouth, and only had two concessions so far.


Suprisingly enough I have never broken a single bone in my body... just dislocated a bunch of stuff and wrecked my back during cheerleading and other activities, and I've only gotten a concussion once.... with all the accidents I'm in I'm truly shocked I've never broken anything


----------



## secuono

A wasp stung my finger tip 3 times, millimeters from the last, last night. 
Felt like someone repeatedly smashing my finger with a hammer. Second worst pain thus far.

I've had horses step on my toes, no big deal. Most of those types of pain I walk off.

But that was nothing as bad as the time I had _unbelievably_ painful gas. Not in the least funny. I forget what its called, looked it up later, but I almost called 911 thinking I was dying! Guts burst or something! Turns out others have had this level of gas pain and have gone to the hospital thinking they would die. It was the absolute worst! I can't even describe it, nothing has come close since.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

farmerjan said:


> What were the 2 concessions?  Or was  2 Concussions???


Yeah, it was two. One from falling off a hammock in Mexico, and one from two ski crashes, on in which I did a cartwheel on my head while trying to stop from a fast speed in effort to get snow on my cousin. Thankfully he got out of the way, but let's just say I'm not doing that again. And the ski patrol cousin didn't learn about it for a couple weeks.


newton the goat said:


> Suprisingly enough I have never broken a single bone in my body... just dislocated a bunch of stuff and wrecked my back during cheerleading and other activities, and I've only gotten a concussion once.... with all the accidents I'm in I'm truly shocked I've never broken anything


Wow that's surprising!!!


----------



## norseofcourse

Guess there's something to be said for being a bookworm when I was a kid!  Of course, we did ride bikes with no helmets, roller skates that clamped over your shoes and fell off a lot, and roamed all over the place with no parental supervision and survived.

Broke my wrist due to a fall from a horse when I was in my 20's, got a mild concussion coming off a pony in my 30's.  Went to walk into a step-up horse trailer once and did not notice the butt bar was still up - cracked me right on top of my head, man that hurt!  I swear I still have the dent in my skull...

For true pain, though, two words: kidney stones.  I've had about a dozen.  If you have never had any, be very thankful...


----------



## Bruce

norseofcourse said:


> For true pain, though, two words: kidney stones


Yep! BTDT
Shingles - shooting pain from my back down my left leg to my ankle. Every so often it felt like someone was stabbing a knife in my thigh and twisted it back and forth a few times.


----------



## newton the goat

The goats leash gets caught on the fence after it was ripped out of your hands... and in your attempt to catch it she bolts and it wraps around your neck.... now I know not to move her on my own (actually there's a new rule because of it)


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh Newton.... Harder to move than a cow... That's almost impressive.


----------



## micah wotring

secuono said:


> A wasp stung my finger tip 3 times, millimeters from the last, last night.
> Felt like someone repeatedly smashing my finger with a hammer. Second worst pain thus far.


I had a wasp sting me on my eyelid once! I was mowing the yard and didn't see the nest. Let go of the push mower and ran for the house. Everyone thought I was crazy for a little while until they saw what happened. Couldn't see out of that eye for over a week! I suddenly have a great respect for wasps and yellow jackets. lol


----------



## Baymule

*OUCH!*


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Chose to bail when my horse started bucking and landed on my butt, which is great, except I have school tomorrow and will be expected to sit in a chair for most of the day.


----------



## Baymule

Poka_Doodle said:


> Chose to bail when my horse started bucking and landed on my butt, which is great, except I have school tomorrow and will be expected to sit in a chair for most of the day.


Well at least he didn't step on you too. Look on the bright side....not the back side LOL LOL LOL


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

When you painted your fingernails then realized that roosters love making a gal happy and gives them a complimentary peck to the finger.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

I'm amazed y'all aren't too disabled to type, or dead. Some pretty hairy accidents in these pages.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I'm amazed y'all aren't too disabled to type, or dead. Some pretty hairy accidents in these pages.


Love the username! What's it mean? I have a general idea, but I'm not sure if it is right! Lol!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Love the username! What's it mean? I have a general idea, but I'm not sure if it is right! Lol!


I have a rock that looks like a turtle's back on my mini farm, so it was an obvious choice for a name.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I have a rock that looks like a turtle's back on my mini farm, so it was an obvious choice for a name.


Cool!


----------



## greybeard

Poka_Doodle said:


> Chose to bail when my horse started bucking and landed on my butt, which is great, except I have school tomorrow and will be expected to sit in a chair for most of the day.


Dismounts are always better when you have a choice in the matter, tho some are executed with more aplomb and decidedly more gracefully than others. Landing 'sunny side up' is always a plus. I always hated getting up off the ground spitting out a mouthfull of dirt.
When something like that happens to me, first thing I do tho, is look around to see if anyone saw it...


----------



## AClark

^ Exactly. I could do a flow chart for that.
I always look and see if anyone saw it, because if someone saw it, that means I have to get up and brush off like "I meant to do that". If not, I'm welcome to lay there for an extra minute and ponder the life lesson I may have just learned.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

greybeard said:


> Dismounts are always better when you have a choice in the matter, tho some are executed with more aplomb and decidedly more gracefully than others. Landing 'sunny side up' is always a plus. I always hated getting up off the ground spitting out a mouthfull of dirt.
> When something like that happens to me, first thing I do tho, is look around to see if anyone saw it...


Best "dismount" I've had yet landed me on my feet. Love when I have time to plan where I'm gonna land.

So much less painful than say, crashing into the fence....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I've slid down a horses neck and landed right on my butt - just like going down a slide.  I've been fallen on. But the best one was when I landed on my feet (pure luck-not skill) still holding the reins...sounds good, huh?  Problem was the horse wasn't finished and on his next jump he launched me through the air behind him (still holding the reins) and separated my shoulder, ugh.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

frustratedearthmother said:


> I've slid down a horses neck and landed right on my butt - just like going down a slide.  I've been fallen on. But the best one was when I landed on my feet (pure luck-not skill) still holding the reins...sounds good, huh?  Problem was the horse wasn't finished and on his next jump he launched me through the air behind him (still holding the reins) and separated my shoulder, ugh.


Ouch. I've gone off head first over the front more times than I remember---hurrah for helmets.


----------



## Baymule

I'm going to live to be 105 years old. I'll get thrown off my favorite horse, hit my head on a rock, and check out. 

The other scenario is where I get too feeble to live on my own. I have instructed my children to take me camping in bear country, rub me down with raw bacon and pitch my tent out away from the campsite. If I wander off, don't be in a hurry to come look for me.


----------



## AClark

I think it's not going to matter how old I am, I'm going to "check out" (I like that Baymule, lol) doing something stupid.


----------



## Bruce

Put that off awhile, you have kids to raise!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Baymule said:


> I'm going to live to be 105 years old. I'll get thrown off my favorite horse, hit my head on a rock, and check out.
> 
> The other scenario is where I get too feeble to live on my own. I have instructed my children to take me camping in bear country, rub me down with raw bacon and pitch my tent out away from the campsite. If I wander off, don't be in a hurry to come look for me.


I'm gonna have a heart attack whilst trying to push an overfull wheelbarrow into a cow pen 2' deep in manure.


----------



## greybeard

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Best dismount I've had yet landed me on my feet. Love when I have time to plan where I'm gonna land.
> 
> So much less painful than say, crashing into the fence....





Baymule said:


> I have instructed my children to take me camping in bear country, rub me down with raw bacon and pitch my tent out away from the campsite. If I wander off, don't be in a hurry to come look for me.



I don't think I could follow that thru. A few years ago, there was a news story about a young lady up  in bear country (Russia I think) that had gotten attacked, was disabled to the point she could fight no more or run. Had her cell phone and called their equivilent of 911, but she was way out in the boonies. She then called her mom, and (I think she had to leave a message) told how the bear had begun to eat her, starting with her legs...It was hard to read. 
I suppose it could have been a hoax, but well..never know.
search term=Olga Moskalyova


----------



## Baymule

It would beat a living death in a nursing home.


----------



## AClark

DH and I have a pact that neither of us goes to the nursing home. I used to work in a nursing home, and that is hell on earth, even the good ones. Ours was clean and all, but there's something to be said about how our elderly are treated by their families. Most of them are lonely and sad much of the time. It was depressing to work there, I ended up quitting. 
I'd honestly rather be taken out back and shot like Ole Yeller than to go to one of those. That said, I have also requested if I am brain-dead not to be resuscitated. The way I see it is, if we can offer a humane ending to our pets, we should be offered the same.


----------



## Bruce

You got that right @AClark! I do not understand why people are anti "Death with dignity".


----------



## newton the goat

When a 3month old (not yet dehorned) heifer swings her head and catches you directly in the temple with said spike of a horn jist because you didnt put her milk pail down fast enough


----------



## Bruce

Oh my @newton the goat !!! Seriously dangerous. How is the headache you must have gotten from that??


----------



## goatgurl

owww newton, that had to hurt.  you be careful at the dairy.  I had a young goat put a horn thru the web between the thumb and fore finger of my hand.  horns can be so dangerous even it its a young animal and they aren't meaning to hurt you.


----------



## TAH

You don't know true pain till: you are riding your bike a little faster than you should and the next thing you know is your on the ground both knees bleeding, a heck of hurting head, and a really hurt arm.... Not sure how I managed this one a couple weeks ago but I did.... I ended up with a migraine headache.
Ugh.

And every day of that week I managed to fall down off of chairs, ladders, deck railing, etc..... I guess I am a girl that can't slow down.

Dad is reconsidering this thought of getting a four wheeler. Fingers crossed he doesn't!


----------



## Bruce

Maybe he should, they can be really dangerous if not operated properly. 

With regard to all the "accidents" 2 weeks ago, were they AFTER the bike crash? I am concerned that headache was related to a concussion. 

You be careful @TAH !!


----------



## TAH

Bruce said:


> Maybe he should, they can be really dangerous if not operated properly.
> 
> With regard to all the "accidents" 2 weeks ago, were they AFTER the bike crash? I am concerned that headache was related to a concussion.
> 
> You be careful @TAH !!


Most likely.... I am fine now so that is good.... I try to be careful.... Just I can't seem to not get hurt.

I am extra safe when it comes to four wheelers.... As I had that accident happen this year with the tractor.


----------



## newton the goat

Bruce said:


> Oh my @newton the goat !!! Seriously dangerous. How is the headache you must have gotten from that??


Still there..... still very much there 


goatgurl said:


> owww newton, that had to hurt.  you be careful at the dairy.  I had a young goat put a horn thru the web between the thumb and fore finger of my hand.  horns can be so dangerous even it its a young animal and they aren't meaning to hurt you.


Owwwww!!! That sounds really painful!!! how did it heal? And ya i get she didnt mean to Hurt Me but being an animal over a hundred pounds and still a clumsy baby i should have been more aware of her head .


TAH said:


> You don't know true pain till: you are riding your bike a little faster than you should and the next thing you know is your on the ground both knees bleeding, a heck of hurting head, and a really hurt arm.... Not sure how I managed this one a couple weeks ago but I did.... I ended up with a migraine headache.
> Ugh.
> 
> And every day of that week I managed to fall down off of chairs, ladders, deck railing, etc..... I guess I am a girl that can't slow down.
> 
> Dad is reconsidering this thought of getting a four wheeler. Fingers crossed he doesn't!


Lets hope he doesnt reconsider, (honestly sounds like something that would havr happened to me to so you aint alone in that matter ) hope ya feel better soon


----------



## RacehorsesRock

You don't know true pain until: a horse drags you 30 feet across grass, your foot stuck in stirrups, possibly getting kicked or stepped on.


----------



## TAH

You don't know true pain until.... You go smack over a trailer hitch in the dark! 

Or into a glass door. Dang that hurt.


----------



## Bruce

DD2 walked right into a hay spear (from the side), got a wicked bruise on her shins that lasted weeks. 
And yeah, that glass door thing. Been there, done that, don't want to do it again!


----------



## newton the goat

You dont kkow true pain until you are walking up a step in the midst of winter, step on apparently slippery paint with no sand mixed in it, and wipe out on your knees ending up with big chucks of salt imprinted in your knees and the rememnant rubbing into your scrapes the rest of the day. Talk about rubbing salt in the wound


----------



## Bruce

OW!!


----------



## RacehorsesRock

You don't know true pain until a dog bites directly below your eyelid (My Mountain Cur did this several times as a pupper)


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like someone kept putting their face where they shouldn't!


----------



## RacehorsesRock

Yeah, no kidding lols.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I know this thread is inactive, but you don't know true pain until you slip and have a horse step on your thigh.


----------



## CLSranch

RacehorsesRock said:


> You don't know true pain until: a horse drags you 30 feet across grass, your foot stuck in stirrups, possibly getting kicked or stepped on.


 Or hand stuck in bull rope falling down on the wrong side and hole in free arm from motorcycle accident (see page 9).


Poka_Doodle said:


> I know this thread is inactive, but you don't know true pain until you slip and have a horse step on your thigh.


I just happened to be re reading this and some of the newer ones when you posted.


----------



## CLSranch

I believe my worst pain is sitting quitely having a few drinks. After getting dehydrated enough my back pain from my bulging disc's really starts to hurt. Usually after days of not hydrating properly. It doesn't help I drink to much and when it starts hurting a whole case of bud light and a pint of Jack doesn't help the pain. Just worse the next day. I try to include a powerade every day at work.
 Back has been hurting for weeks and started yesterday on a friends 5yr old gelding. I bailed off twice before getting throwed because I didn't know if I could take it. He's only walked behind another horse and threw the owner off 2 out of the 6 rides he's had when asked to do something.
  And yes this pain came before ya'll told me wait until I get older reading my other posts on page 8-9. Time to hit the inversion table.


----------



## CLSranch

While I was re reading I was thinking of at least a dozen other things that could go on here I didn't bother to mention. 
Crushed hand on the mast of a forklift.
While making a belt buckle for someone & wire wheeling it and it took off but the hook for your belt got my middle finger. Ripped from middle joint to little joint. 
Broke shoulder blade bull riding landed with feet (and tail) up and his hind leg went up my vest on the same landing.
Done forgot a few. TMTM


----------



## CLSranch

My most recent was spinning a horse on a dirt road. She slipped and her legs came out from underneath her. I tried but still had my calf under her. Landed on my calf and ankle (barefoot to boot) and I was simply body slammed into the road. Hurt from ankle to head. After I limped into the house the wife asked if she needed to get the horse and unsaddle her. I had already taken care of it but didn't want to.


----------



## Mini Horses

@CLSranch you live a little too far over the edge!   Apparently wife is used to it since it seems she asked about the care of the horse -- not you.   😁


----------



## CLSranch

She's getting there. 
The last time I needed sowed up (the last horse wreck) she said it's not to bad. On the back of my arm by my elbow where I couldn't see. Because it was such a pain the other times she didn't want to do it again.

I had that week off and about a week after I got back to work in WA I could fill a rock in their. I showed some coworkers thinking they wouldn't mind cutting me open... Their reply was you should have had that sewed up wks ago. It was a little smaller than a marble and it finally came out/dissolved and the hole 1/2" or so deep healed.
That elbow has had horse, motorcycle and a truck rolling over with my elbow out the window wreck.


----------



## CLSranch

She can't tell time.
When that bull yanked be down a cut my hand open I was up LONG before she got there. When things settled down she said I was kinda worried it took you a few minutes to get back up. I said well how long does it take you to go 40yds to my rescue.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like you could be a challenge to watch quietly.    

Bet your mom was busy!!!  😁


----------



## CLSranch

Mini Horses said:


> Sounds like you could be a challenge to watch quietly.
> 
> Bet your mom was busy!!!  😁


----------



## CLSranch

The last couple of years I get home and sit on the couch. More of being tired than the pain. To fast to hard to early.


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> The last couple of years I get home and sit on the couch. More of being tired than the pain. To fast to hard to early.


Joint replacement surgery sure can be a good thing. I don't know what "parts" you have totally worn out, reading back on your posts, it seems you have a talent for getting the crap whopped out of yourself.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> it seems you have a talent for getting the crap whopped out of yourself.


 A true talent indeed. Why can't I just pic the guitar.???


----------



## Baymule

CLSranch said:


> A true talent indeed. Why can't I just pic the guitar.???


Probably because it's not near as much fun.


----------



## Chiknoodle

You’re walking up the brick porch stairs barefoot anyone hit your toe...and yet doesn’t notice it is spilt open until it’s bleeding.


----------



## CLSranch

When your boot is busted and doesn't come off without holding the inside together and down and you get a large welding spark down there and you CAN'T take your boot off. That was yesterday.
 Kinda forgot about this thread.


----------



## mysunwolf

A 200lb burdizzo'd wether smashes your hand into the side of the barn, and he manages to completely destroy all the soft tissue while not breaking a single bone 🙃 that was a rough day.

Then trying to explain to all the nice folks at the ER what a ram is, since they definitely wouldn't know what a wether was (hint: it's NOT a machine at a factory! lol)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

mysunwolf said:


> A 200lb burdizzo'd wether smashes your hand into the side of the barn, and he manages to completely destroy all the soft tissue while not breaking a single bone 🙃 that was a rough day.
> 
> Then trying to explain to all the nice folks at the ER what a ram is, since they definitely wouldn't know what a wether was (hint: it's NOT a machine at a factory! lol)


I can only imagine what that feels like. Had my 100 lb wether smash my knuckle into the doorway, not something I wish to experience again.


----------



## Mini Horses

Geesh....last two need to be sad but. Wanna laugh about that ER explanation!

You know they "hear it all!!!"


----------

